# Intel Centrino Duo T2600 and frequency scaling [solved]

## Wojtek_

Hi!

I have a Fujitsu-siemens amilo xi-1546 notebook with intel centrino duo 2,16Ghz. After trying everything I still can't get any version of speedstep to work on my laptop and both cores work on their highest frequency no matter what I do. Does anyone know how to cope with it? Thanks.Last edited by Wojtek_ on Sat Oct 07, 2006 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kruegi

I'm using cpufreqd on my T2300 @1.66GHz without any troubles.

Thomas

----------

## Wojtek_

That's why I'm asking about people, who have >2Ghz Cpu - I know that T2300 works ok.

----------

## rmh3093

works fine for me, do you have the right cpufreq kernel module and are you using the correct method of manipulating the frequency based on the cpufreq drivers you chose

----------

## Wojtek_

That's what I'm not so sure about - I follow gentoo-wiki but maybe I made a mistake somewhere. Could you tell me which modules do you use and all other related stuff? Thanks.

----------

## rmh3093

you need Intel Enhanced Speedstep with sub associated options plus some governors, I recommend you set userspace to default and also compile in performance, powersave, and ondemand

----------

## Wojtek_

I've done all the things you said and still speedstep doesn't work.

----------

## cyrus

Wojtek_, I have the same problem with my HP nc8430 Notebook. It has a Yonah T2500 (2Ghz).

With my previous BIOS cpufreq didn't work at all. Now it works but it is very buggy.

When selecting the performance governor it runs only at 1,66Ghz instead of 2.0Ghz.

I assume its a bug in the kernel or in the acpi tables.

----------

## rmh3093

how are you actually trying to change the frequency in the userland?

----------

## Wojtek_

Running cpufreqd gives:

```
 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ
```

And cpufrequtils gives:

```
 * Enabling ondemand cpufreq governor ...  

[ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?

```

----------

## rmh3093

I definately had this exact problem for a few weeks it seemed when I first got my laptop. I just remember giving up on it and trying later in the future and it worked. There might be issues with the Core 2 Duos since they are so new. Maybe 2.6.19 will have fixes for them. However, when the time comes, your kernel config should look like this:

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling

      Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->

<*>   'performance' governor

<*>   'powersave' governor

---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

<*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

<*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

[*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs

[*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs

```

If it looks like this and it still dosen't work then look at the -mm sources brokenout patches for cpufreq updates that might apply to your machine

----------

## Wojtek_

I have exactly the same config and the problem is still present.

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

Hi guys,

i have HP nc6320 notebook (T2400 Centrino Duo) and i had the same problem as you. After many hours of googling etc, i found one possible solution :

in new HP BIOS F08 is bug in ACPI, reverting to F06 solve my problem

F06 (ACPI ok..)

```

CPI: RSDP (v000 HP                                    ) @ 0x000f7d70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HP     30AA     0x28040620 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e5684

ACPI: FADT (v002 HP     30AA     0x00000002 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e5600

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP     30AA     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e56c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 HP     30AA     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e5728

ACPI: TCPA (v002 HP     30AA     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e5764

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP       HPQSAT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3f7f4af8

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP        CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x3f7f52e5

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       nc6340 0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

..

..

..

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

```

F08 (bad one..)

```

ACPI: RSDP (v002 HP) @ 0x000f7f00

ACPI: XSDT (v001 HP 30AA 0x27070620 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e57b4

ACPI: FADT (v004 HP     30AA     0x00000003 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e5684

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP     30AA     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e5808

ACPI: MCFG (v001 HP     30AA     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e5870

ACPI: TCPA (v002 HP     30AA     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x3f7e58ac

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP       HPQSAT 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x3f7f4e9c

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       nc6340 0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

..

..

..

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

```

so you can check it..

----------

## Wojtek_

Could you write the command that prints the information you provided? I've had three versions of bios and none of them made it possible to use speedstep with my cpu.

----------

## rmh3093

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Could you write the command that prints the information you provided?.

 

dmesg

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

```

dmesg | grep ACPI

```

----------

## Wojtek_

Here's my output:

```

eniac ~ # dmesg | grep ACPI

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe90000 - 000000007fe9b000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe9b000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f78b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD  Capell00 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7fe9515f

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe9ae20

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe9ae94

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe9aefc

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  CALISTGA 0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005a) @ 0x7fe9af34

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x7fe9af70ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x7fe9afd8

ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe SataAhci 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x7fe95b9a

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x7fe951a3

ACPI: DSDT (v001 UW____ F28_____ 0x06040000 INTL 0x20050624) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: 2 duplicate APIC table ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 25) interrupt mode.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:07.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

```

I also found this in the forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462627-highlight-yonah.html

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

Did you try 2.6.18-emission1 sources? Everything workes for me, suspend2 too.  :Smile: ) This is probably the best kernel choice for laptops... Can you try it and post "dmesg | grep acpi" once again from this kernel?

----------

## Wojtek_

_dA_CyANIDe: check your private messages please.

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

Ok, checked.  :Wink: 

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

Please, post here :

```

#lspci

```

----------

## Wojtek_

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M58 [Radeon Mobility X1800]

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

05:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

05:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

05:07.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)

```

There is something wrong with the kernel and my laptop working together - my kernel recognized most of the hardware incorrectly - all the chipsets were recognized as VIA and not intel etc. Speedstep doesn't work, sensors don't work and wireless works only after rebooting the machine.

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

lspci seems to be ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Wojtek_

After installing 2.6.18-emission1 sources everything works! Finally all my hardware is properly recognized and functional Thank you for help.

----------

## _dA_CyANIDe

No prob.   :Cool: 

----------

## Wojtek_

UPDATE - freuency scaling works also with gentoo-sources-2.6.18

cheers

wojtek

----------

## jmacina

I had it working with gentoo 2.6.18 also but when I updates my Asus G1 bios everything stopped working and I het the error unknown or unhandled CPU?

----------

